# Just A Tad



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2017)

Just 4 small cuts a few days ago. Yeah i know take the wrappers off. HA








Amazn 6" grenade with hickory for 1.5 hours.






Vac sealed today.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice looking chucks of cheese, I whys wanted to smoke my own cheese.
What temp you smoke at buddy.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 27, 2017)

forkin pork said:


> Nice looking chucks of cheese, I whys wanted to smoke my own cheese.
> What temp you smoke at buddy.


All cold smoked, no heat.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok, something new for me, wife will be happy! LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 27, 2017)

That allot of color for minimal smoke time. Looks great congratulations.
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2017)

N, Wicked nice color on your cheese!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 29, 2017)

Beautiful color on that cheese!!!
Only 1 1/2 hours of smoke?
Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 29, 2017)

Looks great....... I am looking forward to trying that soon.....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh my! I can smell it from here! Looks fantastic.


----------

